# Access- Datum (von )+ (bis) in Zahl umwandeln



## musicat (7. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in einer Tabelle die Zeilen: Datum von:  und Datum bis: erstellt, diese werden mir
auch in der Datumsform angezeigt. Nun möchte ich mir aber in einem weiterem Feld, die Summe der Tage anzeigen lassen, die aus Datum von :  und Datum bis: entstehen.


Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Drogist (7. November 2010)

Moin musicat,

ich nehme an, dass du die Differenz und nicht die Summe der Tage meinst ...

Erstelle eine Abfrage und klicke in ein neues Feld. Dort Strg+F2 und dann fügst du folgenden Code ein:
	
	
	



```
Tage: DatDiff("t";[Von];[Bis])
```
Das Ergebnis sind dann die Differenz-Tage. Soll der erste Tag mit gezählt werden, dann wäre 
	
	
	



```
Tage: DatDiff("t";[Von];[Bis])+1
```
 die korrekte Formel.

Und schau dir gerne einmal die von Access erstellte und im Hintergrund auch verwendete SQL-Formel (genauer gesagt Statement) an, zum lernen ganz gut. Den kannst du dann auch noch etwas kürzen, Acces bläht da gerne auf ... 

```
SELECT [Von],  [Bis], DateDiff("d",[Von],[Bis])+1 AS Tage
FROM [Name der Tabelle];
```

Ach ja, und wenn das Feld den Namen "Datum vom" hat und nicht nur "vom", dann gehört natürlich [Datum vom] (bzw. bis) in die Formel hinein.


----------



## musicat (8. November 2010)

Hallo Drogist,

hat leider nicht ge****t. " fehler in Syntax"  oder " sie haben warscheinlich einen Punkt oder Klammer.........blablabla. Ich hab mehrere Variationen probiert, aber ich bin halt wirklich ein Anfänger.

Trotz allem herzlichen Dank


----------



## Yaslaw (8. November 2010)

Entferne die [ii] und [/i] aus dem SQL. Dann noch alles an deine Namensgebungen anpassen (Feldname, Tabellenname et. und dann sollte es eigentlich laufen


```
SELECT 
    [Datum von],  
    [Datum bis], 
    DateDiff("d",[Datum von],[Datum bis])+1 AS Tage
FROM 
    [myTable];
```


----------

